# Lucky Buck Hunting Club 600 Acres (UPDATED) Needs 2 Members



## 12pointer (Apr 20, 2010)

*Lucky Buck Hunting Club*

We have two openings in our club in Clay county. We have 600 acres an 40 acres of it is private land, we will have ten members total and dues are $700.00 . The club is just east of Fort Gaines. Our camp site is on private land. Campers are allowed an we also have an old house on the property that is being used as a camp house. We do not have electricity or water but generators are allowed. 

We have a limit of two bucks and one doe per member. All bucks must be six points or better.

We have a guest fee that is $25.00 a day. This includes a morning and evening hunt.That guest can only harvest one deer per season, but they can come as many times as it takes till they harvest one. Guests deer does not count against the members deer harvest.

Members Children that live at home and are still in school hunt for free. They can harvest two bucks and one doe per season. Must be six points or better. If a child has never killed a deer there first deer can be 
anything they want to shot after that they have to follow the club rules.

We use a pin in board system which is in the old house. We have a full set of rules if intrested a copy can be acquired.

There is 1500 acres that joins us on the west and northwest side and the guys that hunt that property have a 140 BC minimum on their buck harvest,so that lets alot of nice bucks come on our land that they have to pass on. 

If you would like to contact me my is *Mickey Norton* and my cell phone number is 229-254-0973.I would be glad to anwser any questions that you have. You can also PM me if you would like.


----------



## 12pointer (Apr 22, 2010)

Here are a few trail camera pictures and a few bucks that were harvested last season.


----------



## tony0345 (Apr 24, 2010)

what about turkey rights.


----------



## 12pointer (Apr 25, 2010)

Turkey rights are in include in the membership. Also small game when deer season is not in. You can kill all the hogs you would like. But we do not sub lease the turkey rights.


----------



## JoeNorton (Apr 26, 2010)

I hunt on this peice of property and I have killed several nice bucks and have had quite a few nice ones get by me. We have lot of good food and fellowship. Many a good meals have been cooked up there. I would highly recommend getting in this club. Cant wait to here some new stories around the campfire.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Apr 27, 2010)

Mickey and Joey are right, this is a great club. I have hunted here for 12 years now and would not trade this place for anywhere else. You truly never know when a wallhanger is going to walk by you on this place. I have killed five 8 pointers in the last 7 years...all on the same tree.


----------



## 12pointer (May 3, 2010)

Guys this is a great peice of property in a good location in clay county,there is a good group of guys in this club , I dont think you will be unhappy by joining this club.


----------



## 12pointer (May 7, 2010)

*lucky buck club*

I will be showing the land tomorrow if anybody is intersted 
in seeing the land give be a call on my cell I will be there most of the day .  229-254-0973


----------



## 12pointer (May 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## 12pointer (Jun 4, 2010)

*Lucky Buck Hunting Club*

My club is full at this time thanks for the pms I recieved I will keep up with everybodys names if I have any opens for next year. Happy Hunting Everbody !


----------



## vsudoc (Jun 6, 2010)

Yall boys ever tried any Lucky Buck Mineral on your club?


----------

